# Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki: Anyone stayed here recently?



## matbec (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, everyone.

Does anyone have any information about Royal Aloha Vacation Club - Waikiki (RCI ID: 0082)? I can't find any recent reviews on this resort. Latest one in TUG Reviews is from 2001.

We're looking to spend just a few days here on our way to Kauai. Is it okay for 2-3days or should I pass?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelbug (Jan 27, 2009)

I am a member of RAVC.  I usually deposit my week in an exchange company.  Their properties are well run.  They are not resorts but make a great place to hang one's hat.

See a pciture of the resort at www.ravc.com.  

I would stay there.

Marilyn


----------



## matbec (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Marilyn.

But ... in a classic case of snoozing and losing, well, I waited too long to put the unit on hold and it's gone. Oh well, I'll have to move a little quicker next time.


----------



## Ddee555 (Jan 27, 2009)

*youtube video*

Hello everyone,

To help the OP or anyone else who might read this thread, I came across a youtube video that highlights a 2-bedroom unit at RAVC Waikiki:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz2tP53IO_Q

(I also recently purchased at RAVC, but I haven't stayed there yet, but it is a well-run club--based on my experience with the folks there).


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 29, 2009)

*About 5 years ago*

we stayed and if my memory is right the units owned are in several different locations and buildings. We do not recall any big pluses or minuses and the unit we got was okay although we would try to stay in the future at places that have some pluses. It is better than the Kuhio Banyan but is no Hilton for sure.


----------

